# My new scape



## EraN_RozeN (Aug 15, 2005)

Hello everyone.
I want to show you pictures of my new tank.
I just finished it yesterday. The final plan is to breed shrimps in it.
I think I will change the background to white to give the rocks more contrast, but I am not sure yet.

It is the first time I am working with java so I would be glad if someone can comment on the way I attached it to the rocks.

Here is a link to my pictures in Baruch Mor's forum in Hebrew.
http://forum.freshreef.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=10255

(I am sure you will find other nice things in there as well)

Hope you will like it.


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Is this a turtle on the right ?  

If you want to breed shrimps, you better get a top for your tank...


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

I love it. What a good idea. 
Aqua topiary!

On a side note, I've never been able to keep the Eichhornia crassipes alive in a tank even with very bright lights. Grows great outside though.
For an easy floating plant try Pistia stratiotes.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Looks good!

Do shrimps really jump out of the tank? I don't think they do....

What did you use to attach the java moss to the rock? I always use black string to attach the moss to the rock.

Good luck breeding the shrimps!


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Very nice aquarium. I like the hardscape. It will look great when moss grow up. Shrimps can jump out, I heard they do it when they don't feel good. I have open top tank with shrimps and they never jumped out


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

hi eran ,great job - do u have co2 there?


----------



## EraN_RozeN (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi there.
I think that when I will start breeding the shrimps I will lower the water levels.

Hay Baruch (it's kind of odd we meet here and not in "freshreef"  ) I use a jelly and yeast DIY CO2 in a 330 ml bottle. Its small and slow.
I don't want to over-dose the water with CO2 to prevent alges because the lightning in there is a bit weak.


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

eran - its a myth that shrimps escape from open tanks! the escape only if pradatory fish chasing them or water parameters are bad (HIGH CO2 , NH4 , NO3 ETC. )


----------



## EraN_RozeN (Aug 15, 2005)

A new update:










For some reason, the picture is not fully shown. You can scroll it to the right or click the links below.

http://grm.m.walla.co.il/briefcase/...59955/200607261108423425/IMG_3265_(Large).jpg

http://grm.m.walla.co.il/briefcase/...59955/200607261109099027/IMG_3289_(Large).jpg

http://grm.m.walla.co.il/briefcase/...59955/200607261210112871/IMG_3276_(Large).jpg

I hope you like it.


----------



## AlexTal (Mar 23, 2006)

I love it. The simplicity is appreciated.


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Kudos to ya. It's really nice. Hope you don't mind me saying but perhaps do try to make one clump bigger than the other so that the path isn't so centred?

You've done a nice job with the moss... However, do you think the dark green clump of moss at the lower right corner seems a bit out of place?

Just my 2-cents ;-) Cheers.


----------

